# 1959 Schwinn Jaguar



## Callahooney1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Just wanted to share a pic of this 59 Jaguar I just picked up The cool thing is the Jacks dealer sticker is still in tact.  Anyone familiar with Jack's Cycle shop in New Jersey? Is it still around? Just cool how it ended up here in Nuevo  Mexico!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn nice survivor.   From the looks it sure doesn't appear like it spent much of it's life in Jersey. Original Westwinds?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, original westwinds.


----------



## 66Dragster3. (Oct 23, 2019)

*Ed*


Callahooney1 said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of this 59 Jaguar I just picked up The cool thing is the Jacks dealer sticker is still in tact.  Anyone familiar with Jack's Cycle shop in New Jersey? Is it still around? Just cool how it ended up here in Nuevo  Mexico!
> 
> View attachment 1084053
> 
> View attachment 1084054



 beautiful!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 5, 2019)

Here is my 1959 Mark IV


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2019)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Here is my 1959 Mark IV
> 
> View attachment 1091283





Looks like you have a real early one with that wire chain guard support. Curious what the serial is.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice, dig that color. Cool bike.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you have a real early one with that wire chain guard support. Curious what the serial is.



 It’s B944501


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice single speed 59 Jaguar in Radiant Green.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 11, 2019)

Love the green and  looks well preserved.  You won't have to do much.    Is it the single or 2 Speed?   I just picked up a 2 speed 1960 black Jaguar in a barn find just over a week ago and have already pretty much completely refurbished it.   I have a question about the front rack. I see both the fatter framed un-chromed rack (like on the green Jaguar above), as well as the thinner framed chromed rack (like on the blue Jaguar above) , and on the internet I see both as well. I suspect its a model year difference but both of these are 1959 models.  Mine didn't come with the front rack, so I found a reasonable one on eBay,  the thinner model like on the blue one.   Can some one educate me on what was originally on these when they came from Schwinn, and if I bought the correct one?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Not sure either.  Have another earlier Jag but has the same rack as my green one.


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 12, 2019)

T1Callahan said:


> Love the green and looks well preserved. You won't have to do much. Is it the single or 2 Speed? I just picked up a 2 speed 1960 black Jaguar in a barn find just over a week ago and have already pretty much completely refurbished it. I have a question about the front rack. I see both the fatter framed un-chromed rack (like on the green Jaguar above), as well as the thinner framed chromed rack (like on the blue Jaguar above) , and on the internet I see both as well. I suspect its a model year difference but both of these are 1959 models. Mine didn't come with the front rack, so I found a reasonable one on eBay, the thinner model like on the blue one. Can some one educate me on what was originally on these when they came from Schwinn, and if I bought the correct one?








I believe the aluminum rack is correct for the front and the rear with the rounded top of the legs is correct for the back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2019)

T1Callahan said:


> Love the green and  looks well preserved.  You won't have to do much.    Is it the single or 2 Speed?   I just picked up a 2 speed 1960 black Jaguar in a barn find just over a week ago and have already pretty much completely refurbished it.   I have a question about the front rack. I see both the fatter framed un-chromed rack (like on the green Jaguar above), as well as the thinner framed chromed rack (like on the blue Jaguar above) , and on the internet I see both as well. I suspect its a model year difference but both of these are 1959 models.  Mine didn't come with the front rack, so I found a reasonable one on eBay,  the thinner model like on the blue one.   Can some one educate me on what was originally on these when they came from Schwinn, and if I bought the correct one?




Kramai88's picture is correct with both racks for the 1959 thru 1961 Jags. In 62 the rear carrier changed slightly but that dual stage aluminum Mayweg front rack was used thru the 64 model year on a few high end models.


----------



## T1Callahan (Nov 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Kramai88's picture is correct with both racks for the 1959 thru 1961 Jags. In 62 the rear carrier changed slightly but that dual stage aluminum Mayweg front rack was used thru the 64 model year on a few high end models.



Thanks for the Info GTS58 and Kramai88, Looks like I bought the wrong one and will be on the lookout for the correct rack. Oh well, it wasn't that much, I cleaned it up nice and will probably be able to make a couple bucks on it.  That blue one you have is also so pretty. i just don't think you can go wrong with these.  They put so much detail and effort into aestetics back then- nothing compares today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice! Like the color.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 24, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Jack's Cycle shop in New Jersey



Very nice! There were 6 Schwinn shops within about 5 miles from where I grew up only one is still around. I can only remember the names of 4 but don't recall a jacks. Is there a ph number on it?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 1095065
> I believe the aluminum rack is correct for the front and the rear with the rounded top of the legs is correct for the back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats beautiful!


----------



## Tim s (Nov 24, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Thats beautiful!



Sweet bike, love the color. Tim


----------

